
Tesla warns ‘self-driving package’ buyers that activation is ‘very far away’ - SEJeff
https://electrek.co/2019/01/09/tesla-self-driving-package-buyers-regulations/
======
Shivetya
(posted this thought on reddit, but it works here too)

I did not buy FSD for my TM3 nor am I likely to do so in the future. However
if they want to sell me on it then I suggest they show us its ability to
recognize certain events.

I know some have said their car "recognizes" speed limit signs but mine never
has. So when it comes to when Tesla wants to push this out and make money I
hope they open up the simple examples that the car is aware of its
surroundings. Like, showing the speed limit based on signage and especially
recognizing school zone lights. As you come up to a signal it could replace
the speed limit sign with an image representing the signal it detects and
state. This can be simple as a stop sign but for a traffic light it would show
what state it thinks its in.

I am in that camp Woz mentioned, Tesla has promised each generation was "it"
only to have a new generation to become it. I am willing to wait for it to be
IT

------
SEJeff
Note that TFA says this is due to regulations. The HN max title length is 95
and I had to shorten it.

